# فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى الملتقى ...



## mr_1811 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حرصا من المنتدى على تيسير المعلومه للاخوه 

وعدم البحث والعناء لايجاد ما نريده من معلومه ممكن ان يشق على باحثيها 

تم عمل فهرست للموضوعات الخاصه باللسبات بطريقه ميسره 

نأمل من الله ان تكون مرجع للجميع 

يارب بالتوفيق للاخوه 

اطيب تحيتى 
........

بسم الله نبدأ

********

alkady81

تعليم الليسب autocad auto-lisp programing

********

الحج / فوزى البنا

غاوي لسبات lisp - lisp



********


م / المقترب 

السلسله الذهبيه فى أهم ماتحتاجه من الليسبات فى الاعمال المساحيه

أفضل ليسب للمهتمين بالاوتوكاد

********

MR_1811

الاسطوانه الذهبيه ... لشرح اهم اليسبات المساحيه .. صوت وصوره مع امثله


********

م / ثعيلى 

ليسب لحساب كميات القطع والردم
&
ليسب لتدوير الرسمة مع الاحتفاظ بدورات النصوص او البلوكات

********

م / سيد عزام 

مكتبة الليسبات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t268172.html#post2225289

********

م / عزمى حماد

New Lisp's


********

م / ابو عباده المصرى 

ليسب لاستخراج الاحداثيات وتنسيقها في جدول
&
ليسب ممتاز لاستخراج الاحداثيات


********



motee-z


ليسب لتنزيل النقاط في اوتوكاد مع الترقيم الالي وكتابة المنسوب

********

أدهم7

(معدل) ليسب لرسم خطوط Grid تلقائيا مع كتابة الإحداثيات على الخطوط

********

م / باسم محمود يحيى

الليسبات المهمه مع طريقة شرحها


********



medhat omar




ليسب مفيد لكتابة الاحداثيات في الاوتو كاد


********


المساح 10

Lisp استخراج احداثيات النقاط من برنامج اوتوكاد
&
lisp استخراج مساحات الاشكال من اوتوكاد


********

hng2000

ليسب أوتوكاد لتجميع أطوال Line & Poleline & Arc


********




 bird2010



أهم الليسبات المطلوبة في مجال المساحة

********

king_libya4

شرح autolisp

********


احمد مصطفى البحيرى

مجموعه رائعه جداً من الليسبات تساعدك فى الاعمال المساحيه

********


حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371023/


********


سيتم اضافه روابط جديد مع المجموعه بمشيئه الله 
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (8 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

وبارك فيك اخى سندباد 
شاكر لحضرتك المرور​


----------



## wisangps (8 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

مشكور


----------



## mr_1811 (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*



wisangps قال:


> مشكور


لاشكر على واجب اخى


----------



## abdallahothman (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

جزاك الله خيرا 

تجميعية سهلة لطلاب ملفات الليسب


----------



## mr_1811 (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*



abdallahothman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> تجميعية سهلة لطلاب ملفات الليسب



بارك الله فيك اخى 
تحيتى لمرورك​


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

جزاك الله خيرا 
و





بارك الله فيك​ 
​


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: فهرست موضوعات (( الليسب && lsp )) فى المنتدى ...*

وبارك فيك لاحرمت مرورك الكريم​


----------



## simo1000 (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engtarq (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)

simo1000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​



وجزاكم مثله اخى وبارك فيكم


----------



## mr_1811 (17 أغسطس 2013)

engtarq قال:


> بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك




حفظك الله اخى 
وبارك فيك
شاكر لك دعواتك الطيبه​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بجهودك ونفع بك

هذا رابط مشاركاتي بمكتبة الأتوليسب مع الشرح أرجو الفائدة للجميع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371023/


----------



## nblcheikh (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (27 أغسطس 2013)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> بارك الله بجهودك ونفع بك
> 
> هذا رابط مشاركاتي بمكتبة الأتوليسب مع الشرح أرجو الفائدة للجميع
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371023/




جزاكم الله خيرا اخى 

تم اضافه الرابط الى الموضوع 

ونتمنى من اى اخ قدم موضوع عن الليسب يضع الرباط هنا حتى يستفيد الجميع 

اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## mr_1811 (27 أغسطس 2013)

nblcheikh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك



حفظك الله اخى .. وجزاكم مثله .


شاكر مرورك الطيب


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حمدي الخولي قال:


> بارك الله فيك




وبارك فيك اخى حمدى ... اشكرك للمرور​


----------



## oussamat (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المقترب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

فكره جميله بارك الله جهدك اخى


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن
_سبحان الله وبحمده ـ سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## yaser_helal2011 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم مهندس محمدارسلى رقمك على الخا وانا بتل بيك لانى مش عارف ارسلك رقمى لان المشاركات ليسة كافية ندى


----------



## eng-musaab (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## e_ m (7 فبراير 2014)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## surv ahmed (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم و نفع بكم
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## nplla (17 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله الف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
:56:


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون​


----------



## الباحث عن التطور (3 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد عزام (22 يونيو 2014)

اقدم لكم ليسب مهم قد يفيد الكثير
فهو يقوم بعمل ملف خارج الاتوكاد بامتداد csv
وبعد ذلك تحويلة لملف txt
كما يكتب الاحداثيات على لوحة الاتوكاد
واهميتة ترجع الى انة يمكن اختيار النقاط كلها دفعة واحدة مهما كان عددها دون الحاجة الى اختيار نقطة نقطة كما يفعل اى ليسب اخر.
بالاضافة الى تحديد حجم الكتابة قبل الانتهاء
وهذا ما لا يوفرة معظم الليسبات الاخرى
كما يمكن كتابة اى حرف قبل النقطة او الغاة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t268172.html#post2225289


ارجو من الاصدقاء الدعاء


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

_بارك الله فيك و جزاك كلّ الخير_​


----------



## noor sa (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي


----------



## hazem20052010 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود عظيم وجبارر


----------



## م محمد الجابر (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*رووووووووعة جعل الله جهودكم في ميزان اعمالكم:76:*


----------



## soliman nasa (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يا اخوانى جميع الليسبات لا تعمل على الاوتوكاد 2007 لدى
عند عمل لود لليسب بعدها اطلب الليسب فى الاوامر لا يحضر ويقول لى f1 help


----------



## kareeem_986 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم 
هل يوجد ليسب لزيادة وتقليل المناسيب في الاوتوكاد


----------



## tawakol22 (10 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​
​


----------



## tawakol22 (10 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

الله يبارك في جهودكم


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وضاح89 (10 يونيو 2015)

مشككككككككور


----------



## mahmoud elazazi (11 يوليو 2015)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## eccnw (9 ديسمبر 2015)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في بناء قاعدة البانات المفيدة الملحقة بالاوتوكاد


----------



## moo7ammad (26 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزيتم خيرا على اعمالكم الطيبة
اريد ليسب للحصول على احداثيات القواعد والاعمده مباني بطريقة سريعه محتاجها ضروري للاهمية
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 يناير 2016)

مشكووووور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (18 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 فبراير 2016)

مشكور


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (7 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (6 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​
​


----------



## amgad ali (10 أغسطس 2020)

خالص الشكر على المجهود المبذول


----------

